# برنامج الهاب 4.61 hap نسخة 2013



## mohamed mech (1 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
على الرابط التالى تجدون برنامج الهاب الجديد
نفعكم الله به

HAP 4.61.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/?05mspudwl8i1ekj
 
وبالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## mohamed mech (1 مارس 2013)

​​البرنامج تم تنصيبه بدون الحاجة الى كود تفعيل
حمل من المشاركة السابقة أو إنسخ الرابط التالى إلى المتصفح

http://www.4shared.com/rar/K7ONAdme/hap_461.html​​


----------



## amr fathy (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## ahmedfathytayeel (1 مارس 2013)

*شكرا يا هندسه* :28:
يا ريت لو ترفعه في المرفقات او الميديا فير لان التحميل من فور شير صعب مع السرعات الضعيفه للنت


----------



## MELO77 (1 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.mec_moh (1 مارس 2013)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## khaled001133 (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 مارس 2013)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا *​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (1 مارس 2013)

*مشكور مشكور مشكور

لو تكرمت ممكن رابط أخر لأن تحميل بطيء*​


----------



## samer1986 (1 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخ mohamed mech ! هل هناك اي تغيير او تعديل ملحوظ , ام مجرد تحديث لقواعد البيانات ... مقارنة بالاصدارات السابقة ؟ جاري التحميل شكرا


----------



## yahiaouimalek (2 مارس 2013)

*مشكور مشكور مشكور

البرنامج شغال 

كلو تمام يا هندسة
*​


----------



## Atatri (2 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السيد زرد (2 مارس 2013)

اشكرك بشدة يا هندسه ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل الخير


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (2 مارس 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (2 مارس 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حاتم البادي (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا بعد التحميل يطلب password الرجاء افيدونا


----------



## hikal007 (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## fayek9 (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمد وطول عمرك كبير


----------



## ميدو61087 (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العلم فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## younis najjar (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مارس 2013)

اكرمك الله يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## suuu (3 مارس 2013)

samer1986 قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكور اخ mohamed mech ! هل هناك اي تغيير او تعديل ملحوظ , ام مجرد تحديث لقواعد البيانات ... مقارنة بالاصدارات السابقة ؟ جاري التحميل شكرا


مشكوووووووووور وبارك الله بيك صارلي زمان بدور علية:14:


----------



## nofal (4 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## رجل الصناعة (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (6 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الفتي الليبي (6 مارس 2013)

لو يتكرم صاحب الموضوع أو أحد الإخوة برفع البرنامج على روابط أخرى لأن 4شيريحتاج إلي تسجيل ، وإذا فيه باسورد الرجاء وضعه أيضا .
وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## Rafayiah (6 مارس 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (7 مارس 2013)

رابط جديد على الميديا فاير
نامل من المشرف وضعه فى المشاركة الاولى 
HAP 4.61.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/?05mspudwl8i1ekj

:2:​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (7 مارس 2013)

thankxxx


----------



## zanitty (8 مارس 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> رابط جديد على الميديا فاير
> نامل من المشرف وضعه فى المشاركة الاولى
> HAP 4.61.rar
> 
> ...


done


----------



## الفتي الليبي (9 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليك وأجزل لك الأجر والمثوبة .*​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير

البرنامج يعمل دون الحاجة لكود تفعيل

​


----------



## ibrahim antar (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله لك


----------



## محمود عويضة (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا" وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (2 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم اخي mohamed mech وفقك الله لماتقدمه من علم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وادعو الله ان يفتح لك اكثر واكثر امين...اخي ارجو ان اسالك سؤال خاص بتصميم الهيدر لمجموعة من الجلرات والمضخات كيف احسب او اصمم قطره وماهي السرعة فيه التي اصمم عليها ارجو منك الجواب طالما انت موجود الان على النت لاني بحاجة له جدا و جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## m3and (3 أبريل 2013)

شكراً لك ، جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ihab-b (3 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا بشمهندس


----------



## wad_mazag (22 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك بشده


----------



## ندهى (7 مايو 2013)

جارى التحميل مع الشكر


----------



## m_elsherbiny86 (8 مايو 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxat


----------



## fatma ibrahim (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_tohame (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة بس يا ريت شرح تفصيلي للبرنامج علشان الناس تستفيد اكتر


----------



## eng_tohame (8 مايو 2013)

وانا ممكن اساعدك في الشرح بالمناقشة ....حياك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (9 مايو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد يس (9 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك
يا ريت يا هندسه لو ننظه سمنار تعارف في احد الفنادق للزملاء المقيمين في الرياض ليكون مدي التعاون اوسع
جزاك الله خير


----------



## salahzantout (9 مايو 2013)

جاري التحميل
بوركت


----------



## younis najjar (27 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 مايو 2013)

مشكور مشكور ياأستاذ


----------



## محمد51111 (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moha87 (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وعليك وجزاك الخير كله​


----------



## العدو الخفى (13 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يونيو 2013)

تسلم إيدك 
حفظكم الله و رعاكم


----------



## ibrahim1hj (18 يونيو 2013)

تسلم إيديك عالموضوع و البرنامج القيم ,,, شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

شكراً يا هندسة


----------



## مهندس حيدر السعدي (25 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ...... جزاك الله خيرا:56:


----------



## emadabdullah (25 يونيو 2013)

لا نستطيع الا ان نقول لك الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود.


----------



## ramyacademy (15 يوليو 2013)

بوركت 

اللهم نصرك اللهم سيف انتقامك على من ظلم و من سكت عن الظلم


----------



## malikmohamed (3 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً لك ، جزاك الله خير​


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 أغسطس 2013)

الاخ محمد ممكن تدلني على اي طريقة يقوم البرنامج بحساب حمل التبريد
CLTD&CLF
Radiant Time Series RTS
Transfer Function Methods 
وتشكر مقدماً


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 أغسطس 2013)

تم ايجاد الطرقة المستخدمة في ايجاد الاحمال الحرارية
Load Calculation Features
Uses ASHRAE Transfer Function cooling load calculation procedures, ASHRAE design heating load calculation procedures, ASHRAE design weather data, ASHRAE design solar calculation procedures.
Calculates space and zone loads 24-hours a day for design days in each of the 12 months. In doing so it calculates heat flow for all room elements such as walls, windows, roofs, skylights, doors, lights, people, electrical equipment, non-electrical equipment, infiltration, floors and partitions considering time of day and time-of-year factors.
Performs detailed simulation of air system operation to determine cooling coil loads and heating coil loads and other aspects of system performance 24-hours a day for design days in each of the 12 months.
Analyzes plenum loads.
Considers any operating schedule for HVAC equipment from 1 hour to 24 hours in duration.
Permits hourly and seasonal scheduling of occupancy, internal heat gains, and fan and thermostat operation.


----------



## سماح_محمد (5 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG.MOHAMED SWELM (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكرا يا بشمهندس علي المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Emaduldeen (24 أكتوبر 2013)

اخي العزيز الرابط ماجاي يحمل جزالك الله خير


----------



## Emaduldeen (24 أكتوبر 2013)

very thanks my brother


----------



## تامر بهجت (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخى الكريم على البرنامج ....


----------



## هانى 2007 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## hito222 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدوميدو2 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*من فضلك يا هندسة بلوكات دكت وبيب وفيتنج ووحدة مناولة وما الى ذلك *


----------



## وجيه العبدالله (30 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## FEM (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير​
​


----------



## اسلام رفاعى (12 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (12 فبراير 2014)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (15 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم انا حملت نسخة هاب 4.8 لكنه يطلب كود للتفعيل كيف احصل علي هذا الكود وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (15 فبراير 2014)

ابوالبراء المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم انا حملت نسخة هاب 4.8 لكنه يطلب كود للتفعيل كيف احصل علي هذا الكود وجزاكم الله خيرا



يجب ان تراسل احد من مهندس كاريير مباشراً


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (15 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## diesel engine (20 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا اخونا العزيز


----------



## EngMenhal (5 أبريل 2014)

شكرا بس ممكن طريقة التنصيب الصحيحه لاني نزلت البرنامج و عند بداية التشغيل يوقف البرنامج


----------



## alisabah71 (5 أبريل 2014)

مجهود رائع..شكرا لك


----------



## A/C (6 أبريل 2014)

thank u 2 mch


----------



## عبدالرحمن الوحش (9 أبريل 2014)

يارب يكرمك ياهندسه


----------



## eng_m_fatah (29 أبريل 2014)

مجهود رائع..شكرا لك
نسخة الهاب لا تعمل علي جهازي
مع العلم اني مشغل ويندوز 7 32بيت


----------



## عوض بسيونى (30 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ضى الليل (6 يونيو 2014)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## إيهاب2007 (7 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر أخى الكريم ، ولكن هل من شرح لأستخدام البرنامج حتى تكمل الفائدة .


----------



## ضى الليل (22 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ميدو ميكا (15 يوليو 2014)

ألف شكر يا هندسة .. جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (17 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوموسى المصرى (26 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الله بدير (7 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## Eng Rahmoon (22 سبتمبر 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير يا مهندس


----------



## NevonJameel (24 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور يابش مهندس


----------



## hazemss (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saddam ateeg (23 أكتوبر 2014)

ya slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam yaa5i


----------



## saddam ateeg (23 أكتوبر 2014)

i am really proud that Eng. mohammed was the consultant on me in one project


----------



## ابراهيم محمد شريف (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر يا هندسة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## subzero1 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور على البرنامج ياهندسه


----------



## magdy_eng (1 نوفمبر 2014)

thanks so much, but please can you upload HAP4.8


----------



## yehia hamdy (2 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 ديسمبر 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## allam2020 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elnazeer71 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## كرم الحمداني (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا استاذنا العزيز


----------



## medom (18 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صادق عبد الجليل (24 مارس 2015)

الأخ أبو البراء السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته هل من الممكن أن تدلنا كيف حملت نسخة الهاب 4.8 و هل فعلت الكود
و شكرا لكم


ابوالبراء المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم انا حملت نسخة هاب 4.8 لكنه يطلب كود للتفعيل كيف احصل علي هذا الكود وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صادق عبد الجليل (24 مارس 2015)

الأخ محمد السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل يوجد فرق كبير بين الإصدارين 4.6 و 4.8


----------



## mamdouh2006 (27 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## chootymalli (25 مايو 2015)

Please find the link for HAP 4.9
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/65EXwb8dba/HAP49.html*


----------



## abdoww (25 مايو 2015)

شكرا لك يا استاذ


----------



## adem bensaid (3 يونيو 2015)

thanks allot


----------



## elmohr (4 يونيو 2015)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ولكن عندى مشكلة مع hap ان البيانات اللى فيه كتيرة بشكل مبالغ فيه مع العلم انه بيخرج بيانات غير دقيقة فبعدل فى بعض البيانات لتناسب الحمل اللى انا شيفة بخبرتى فبحس انها عملية تنسيب فقط علشان اقدمها للاستشارى فهل انا مخطأ فى دخول البيانات ام انه برنامج استرشادى فقط وشكرا


----------



## light man (5 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## zanitty (7 يونيو 2015)

elmohr قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الرائع ولكن عندى مشكلة مع hap ان البيانات اللى فيه كتيرة بشكل مبالغ فيه مع العلم انه بيخرج بيانات غير دقيقة فبعدل فى بعض البيانات لتناسب الحمل اللى انا شيفة بخبرتى فبحس انها عملية تنسيب فقط علشان اقدمها للاستشارى فهل انا مخطأ فى دخول البيانات ام انه برنامج استرشادى فقط وشكرا


لا المشكله دى مشكله عامه فى الهاب و انا اتكلمت عليها من فتره و فيه اعضاء كتير كمان ايدوا الكلام ده و علشان كده انا من اكتر من 5 سنين اتجهت لاستعمال الايليت


----------



## mahmoud_esmail (23 يونيو 2015)

*نسخه تدعم اجهزة ماك*

لو امكن اضافة رابط لنسخة تدعم نظام تشغيل ماك


----------



## Sultan Amir (17 نوفمبر 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكور مشكور مشكور و [/FONT]**بارك الله بك **وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## اسامةسمير (11 ديسمبر 2019)

شكرا


----------

